# How full should a pigment jar be?  Pigment Weights and Sizes.



## Magpie (Nov 17, 2005)

Do MAC Pigments come in different sizes?  I just got my first full sized one off EBay and the tub seems smaller than the ones I've seen at the counters.  Would counters have larger jars for people to test?  It's got all the correct looking MAC packaging but it seems much smaller than I expected.  The actual pot is about an inch in diameter and maybe 1 1/2 inch tall.  Does that sound right?


----------



## kristabella (Nov 17, 2005)

sounds like you bought a sample, magpie. did the auction say it was for a full size jar?


----------



## Magpie (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, it definately said full sized.  It's not like the size of all my other samples and it has MAC packaging and looks exactly like other pigment jars i've seen but it seems too small.  I've just noticed it weighs 7.5g.  Maybe my counter just has larger sized tubs as testers?  Maybe I need to go into 'the traincase' and check the sizes of other peoples beside different products to get an idea of scale.


----------



## lola336 (Nov 17, 2005)

i am almost positive 7.5 g is the size of a pigment jar. I have never seen a bigger one from MAC. maybe post a pic...or do a side by side comparison?


----------



## martygreene (Nov 17, 2005)

Yup, that's a full sized jar.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmmm, weird.  I would swear that the ones at the counter are much bigger???  I'll pop in and check tomorrow when I'm on lunch.  Maybe it just seems small cause I'm used to seeing the big pictures on here!!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_i am almost positive 7.5 g is the size of a pigment jar. I have never seen a bigger one from MAC. maybe post a pic...or do a side by side comparison?_

 
yup, thats the full size jar!


----------



## KJam (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto - pigments are in 7.5 g jars!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Ditto - pigments are in 7.5 g jars!_

 
Except the ones that are 2g (but still in the same sized jar). The matte pigments are heavier than the frosts, so there is usually only 2g of those in a jar.

Just felt I should add this in in case anyone noticed that one of their pigments said 2g not 7.5g and got confused!


----------



## martygreene (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Except the ones that are 2g (but still in the same sized jar). The matte pigments are heavier than the frosts, so there is usually only 2g of those in a jar.

Just felt I should add this in in case anyone noticed that one of their pigments said 2g not 7.5g and got confused!_

 

Correct- grams is a weight measurement, not a volume measurement- so there really is no such thing as a 7.5g jar. MAC obtained jars that were reasonably full when filled with 7.5g of product, namely pigments. If people really want to know the volume measurement for a pigment jar, I can do the math and get back to you on it. Most non-matte pigments come as 7.5g in a pigment jar. Due to the weight differential, matte pigments are 2.5g. They do tend to settle more, and any atmospheric moisture will cause them to ball up and such, but if they were to be air-spun again you would find that 2.5g of a matte pigment, freshly filled, also reasonably fills the jar.


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

what does air spun mean? sorry if its a really dumb question... im having an airhead day today...


----------



## martygreene (Nov 17, 2005)

air-spinning is a method of refining loose-powders so that each particle is separated from the others. Most loose-powder products are air-spun prior to packing, and then settle and clump as a result of atmospheric moisture, and jostling in transit.


----------



## venacava (Oct 18, 2006)

*How full should a pigment jar be?*

I brought a jar of apricot pink pigment (gorgeousness!) on Monday. I opened it up for the first time today and found 10% of the product is missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I take it back for exchange or am I just being a pain in the butt? And the pertinent question is - "will they exchange it?" because technically there's nothing wrong with the product itself, it's more of a packaging malfunction.

Just out of curiosity though, anyone else experienced this sort of situation?


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

From what i understand, they pack the pigments by weight not volume so some pigments jars will appear fuller than other depending on the texture (chunky vs fine-milled). HTH


----------



## Shawna (Oct 18, 2006)

They definitely pack according to weight.  If you buy a metal pro pigment,  the jar is only about half full.  Your apricot pink is fine.  Mine was the same way.  The pigments also have a tendency to settle during shipping.  If you put the lid on and gently shake the pigment,  some of the volume will return and the jar won't look so empty.  Hth


----------



## Sanne (Oct 18, 2006)

I gree with all said above!!
and mine was the same!


----------



## baby_love (Oct 18, 2006)

yep, same with me and actually, all of my sweetie cake pigments!  Lily White and Pinked Muave.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah like eveybody else says its packed by wieght so depending on which formula you get matte etc. there will be a different ammount inside


----------



## xsparkage (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, i bought dark soul the other day, and it seemed like 60% full :/ i was bummed!


----------



## venacava (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It’s just that when I dropped in to MAC the day Sweetie Cake was released (as we all do) to check out a few new products, the tester AP was quite full in the manner of there’s-enough-product-in-the-jar-that-plastic-insert-left-a-impression-on-surface of product. Hence when I opened mine and discovered that it looked as if someone had scooped out ½ tsp I felt somewhat… perturbed by the discrepancy.

So once again, thanks everyone!


----------



## calbear (Oct 19, 2006)

The tester is really not an indication of how much is really in a jar.  We sometimes combine testers for various reasons i.e. someone spilled a jar and only a little was left so we might combine it with another jar just so we can b2m the other jar.


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 19, 2006)

again, pigments are sold by weight, not volume. it's very normal for some pigments to be less full than others, and if i remember correctly, apricot pink was one of them. testers often get combined, or have product added to them, so they're not always indicative of how the product should look when new.

in fact, pigments from sweetie cake on have been slightly lower, which i also attribute to a change in the packaging or distribution center, because all pigments post-sweetie cake have had loose pigment residue falling out all over the jars and boxes. and yes, they came like this, as i have purchased alo my pigments BNIB from stores. my favorite MA even mentioned that the box that they were shipped in had some residue, and that several customers had complained.


----------



## Ethel (Nov 12, 2006)

*How full?*

How full should pigments be? I only own three. The first two that I bought were brimming over the top. I've used them tons and they still appear full when the lid is screwed on. But I opened my entremauve today and noticed it's only about 3/4ths full, like to right where the silver MAC logo is. Is this sort of inconsistency normal? because I'm tempted to complain, seeing as I got way less pigment for my money.


----------



## Meliss1026 (Nov 12, 2006)

Some pigments don't get filled to the top. They are filled by weight and not by the volume of the jar. Its normal, you didnt get jipped, dont worry =)


----------



## loveinexcess (Nov 12, 2006)

My jar of entremauve wasn't full to the top either. Seems a bit "heavier" than some other pigments so that is probably why.

Yours is fine.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 12, 2006)

neither was my jar of accent red or apricot pink.  it's ok though because it's the same amount in weight, which is what they are measured by.


----------



## lara (Nov 12, 2006)

MAC FAQ: Pigments (subheading: Why is my pigment jar not full up the brim?)
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...igments+weight


----------



## Rennah (Sep 17, 2008)

*MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

You may or may not have noticed this... some of the Overrich pigments are only 4.3 g as opposed to regular 7.5 g and are still selling for $19.50.

macattack

M·A·C Cosmetics | Pigment

7.5g / 0.26 oz or 4.3g / 0.15 oz
US$19.50

Weird...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

I know, a lot of the girls on specktra already noticed it, and many complained to the cosmetic company i think, the older label was really misleading, since it said 7.5g before, but im glad they changed it.  I think the price should be lower since they are giving us less.. but we all know they'll never do that lol.


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

It's a very misleading and sneaky way to raise prices.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Wow.
Very very sneaky. lol.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Thats wierd... Has MAC notified the customers, or is it something that has been changed secretly?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePostcardOrg* 

 
_Thats wierd... Has MAC notified the customers, or is it something that has been changed secretly?_

 
No, MAC hasn't said anything.  

Reducing product, but keeping the package size the same is a common practice to increase profits and is especially prevalent in food items.  It is sneaky as hell, but companies never admit to it unless they are a called on it.

Also, different formulas have different density, so that effects weight.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No, MAC hasn't said anything. 

Reducing product, but keeping the package size the same is a common practice to increase profits and is especially prevalent in food items. It is sneaky as hell, but companies never admit to it unless they are a called on it.

Also, different formulas have different density, so that effects weight._

 
Aren't the overrich pigment's formula metallic and MAD different than any other pigment? I thought that was the reason...


----------



## cloudburst (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Yes I just checked the website - which colours are 7.5g and which are 4.3g?

It's dissapointing MAC would do this.


----------



## cloudburst (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Yes I just checked the website - which colours are 7.5g and which are 4.3g?

It's dissapointing MAC would do this.


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

I asked today, and I was told that the overrich pigments are a different texture so they were measured differently.

The new pigments launching with all the new collections are still 7.5 ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So that is that I guess...

I noticed this at the grocery store, I was buying ice cream and one was 2quarts for 2.50 and the other one was 1.5 for 3.99 same brand too, but one was light extra churned and the other regular.
Its just texture and stuff that affects the product.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Yes right now it's only the overrich pigments... not any of the others .. and not ALL of the overrich. I have mega rich and it's a full 7.5 so is mauvement.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

i bought marine ultra at the pro store and the box is marked 2.5 and i was shocked. the website shows all with the weights above not this one. i called custmer service they were gonna check on it and get back to me and they never did. i called the pro store and they said they were all like that so thats jhow they were suppesto be....


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

The best way I can explain it is like my science teacher did to me. Lets say I want to get a pound in bricks and a pound in rice, well obviously I would end up having A LOT more rice (visually) than brick, its just the weight and material. Because its true not all the overrich are 4.3

I hope they do not do this to all other pigments. It doesnt seem like it, cus I saw them at 7.5 but time will tell


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Aren't the overrich pigment's formula metallic and MAD different than any other pigment? I thought that was the reason..._

 
they aren't metallic, but they are a different texture.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_i bought marine ultra at the pro store and the box is marked 2.5 and i was shocked. the website shows all with the weights above not this one. i called custmer service they were gonna check on it and get back to me and they never did. i called the pro store and they said they were all like that so thats jhow they were suppesto be...._

 
most, but not all, of the mattes are 2.5.


----------



## sherox (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

a few bloggers noticed the change when the overrich collection came out! it was part of the reason i passed on that collection, although it would take me forever to use even half of my pigment jar!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC selling less pigment for the same price as regular sized pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_most, but not all, of the mattes are 2.5._

 
 Yep! Forgot about the mattes.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

*Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

Hey everyone!

I've just purchased this pigment and i know some pigments jars are not filled to the top, because it depends on weight... but i was wondering if this one is supposed to be filled to the top or not? Mine isn't...

Thanks!


----------



## Rancas (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

Hi! First post here. 

Mine wasn't either. I took the jar back to the counter to show them and my MA checked all 12 jars she had in the drawer and they were the same way, at least a 1/4 to 1/3 short from being full. Mine had the least of all of them so she wound up giving me a sample from the tester to make up for the difference. I know the Overrich pigments were marked as a smaller size on the website but this wasn't, so it did irk me. My Gold Mode on the other hand was completely full to the top.


----------



## User49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I noticed this with my Reflects Duo Purple glitter! I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 huh? How come so empty? Pigments are usually full to the top and glitters and this was at least 20% empty!???


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I think they changed the formula. Alot of the new pigments are like this. This issue came up with all the new pigments that came out right before cult of cherry. If you look on the box there is a new weight listed. Old pigments were 7.5 gm and the new ones are 4.5 I believe. They should changed the packaging I think! Makes you feel less jipped if there was a smaller container that was at least full!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

Ok !!! Thank you ladies!!! I was so worried!!

I've heard of the new weight, but since it is written BOTH on the jar and on the box "7.5g", i thought i got screwed!! But now i'm relieved... You specktra gals are sooooo amazing!


----------



## bartp (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I bought  cocomotion last year when it first came out. And I can still post the proof - my jar was filled to the rim. To the point that it was inpractical to use.

I barely used the pigment once (mainly because it 's just glittery and hardly gives you any colour).... I think it must be the reformulation or the fact that they changed the weight (check Heritage Rouge out, same weight difference and only 1/3 rd was filled)

at least we get better quality pigments....


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I bought cocomotion last year when it was first released and mine is very close to the top. Maybe less than five percent not filled when I first got it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I also bought my Cocomotion when it was first released, and it was definitely full.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

I just bought mine a couple months ago from the CCO [from the rushmetal collection] & mine is full to the rim.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

Ok... so... to sum up:
Cocomotion has been reformulated, so
The one from Rushmetal is filled to the rim
The newest one, from Metal Urge, is about 3/4 full.
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Metal urge cocomotion pigment*

Yeah, I've noticed it on my Vanilla pigment and my Dark Soul Pigment. My other pigments like Electric Coral and Off the Radar are full.


----------

